# Front Bumper photochop



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, Nostrodomas did this chop for me in the sub-section of Off-Topic called "Photoshop." I don't know how many people see it, but I wanted to move it here (after all, it _is_ my ride).



Nostrodomas said:


> I was looking through toms cardomian page, and saw this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what does everyone think? Like I told Nostrodomas, i'm waiting on SE-L sides and a 98/99 rear bumper so they can all be sprayed/installed at once.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I like it, I do suggest getting rid of the nissan symbol! I also would stick w/ the mesh grille in stead of the nis-knacks, (I know I have one) I just think that on YOUR nissan for some reason it just would look better! Then you should get the stealth corners!!

maybe try to find some '98 oem fog lights, That would look even better!!

:thumbup:


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

to jump on the bandwagon, 









not anything to marvel over, added the stealth corners and painted the grille outside black, kinda like a beemers would be, sorry about how it came out, was a 5 minute job.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tom i say stick with what u got right now and get the crystal head and corners to match the chrome grill. i told you before since your car looks like a luxury style it will flow alot better. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i like this one...










headlights look a bit off, but if you do crystals, not stealths, i think it will look a TON better.


edit: beemers grills(for the most part) are chrome


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> I like it, I do suggest getting rid of the nissan symbol! I also would stick w/ the mesh grille in stead of the nis-knacks, (I know I have one) I just think that on YOUR nissan for some reason it just would look better! Then you should get the stealth corners!!
> 
> maybe try to find some '98 oem fog lights, That would look even better!!
> 
> :thumbup:



Everyone who has commented on my Nissan symbol on the hood has liked it. I don't actually have the mesh grille, that was just a photchop done by Nostrodomas. I like the Nis-Knacks grille anyway, it flows with everything else very well. Stealth coners are and have always been a possibility, we'll have to wait and see on that one. And I do have the OEM fogs that came with the bumper that I got from Katana. Thanks for the input, keep it coming!


ps- i've also installed a OEM spoiler (w/ led) and removed the rain-guards after these pics were taken. :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

yes, the logo on the hood is really nice, i prefer the look of it there than on the grill.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Dry said:


> to jump on the bandwagon,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like a lincoln LS


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i'll say the bumper looks good, for headlights i'd do crystal clears and some type of mesh grille


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

*Honestly*



[redacted] said:


> Ok, Nostrodomas did this chop for me in the sub-section of Off-Topic called "Photoshop." I don't know how many people see it, but I wanted to move it here (after all, it _is_ my ride).
> 
> 
> 
> So what does everyone think? Like I told Nostrodomas, i'm waiting on SE-L sides and a 98/99 rear bumper so they can all be sprayed/installed at once.


I HONESTLY THINK YOU SHOULD JUST BUY A BEAMER - WITH THE $ YOUR SPENDING. ALSO CHANGE THE HEADLIGHTS - KEEP ORIGINALS AND THROW IN SOME H-I-D-S!!(SUPER WHITE!!!)! NOT TRYING TO BE A "DB". IM NOT INTO ALL THAT!! :cheers:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

he could buy a beemer, but then his car would be the same as every other one on the road... he isnt badging it like it is, or even claiming it is, the only resemblance it even has to one is the grille I chopped, which he hasnt even done.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Tom... my suggestion is u keep the car the way it is and add on that 99 bumper and oem fogs...

theres no need to spend money on crystal heads and corners when the heads and corners u got now look great.

^^u can use that money for other mods


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

^^^

yes, yes they do look good like that...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SCOOTERSPECV said:


> I HONESTLY THINK YOU SHOULD JUST BUY A BEAMER - WITH THE $ YOUR SPENDING. ALSO CHANGE THE HEADLIGHTS - KEEP ORIGINALS AND THROW IN SOME H-I-D-S!!(SUPER WHITE!!!)! NOT TRYING TO BE A "DB". IM NOT INTO ALL THAT!! :cheers:


I honestly think you should take your CAPS off before posting here. Ok, now that we've established that, I like my car just the way it is. I hope you've realized that only the very first picture (with the red bumper sitting in front of the car) is the original. All other were altered in PhotoShop by my good friends here at NF. Oh, and trust me, the money that i've put into my modifications wouldn't equal up to that of a BMW, but if you're saying it looks like I put that much money into my car, thanks! As far as the headlight situation goes, my stock ones are fine for now. And as always, thats for the e-pinions!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

For a stealthy look, I like the one that Dry did. After I had got done painting my nis-knacks grille gunmetal, I wished I had done it that way instead.


----------

